# Hughes Aircraft Led Module 245 Battery?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi

Need to test the Wittnauer LED that I received yesterday, but the caseback doesn't say what batteries to use.

Anyone know which ones to use in a HA 245 module (Hughes Aircraft Corporation)?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

No idea Andy but if you know what voltage (should be simple) then just find one that fits the hole perhaps to test it?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I had one here the other day..but cant remember what batteries it took (







)....357 I think. One of the wells has a chamfer at the base, put battery -ve side into the well on this one, and the reverse for the other one.

The one I had here had life...but not as we know it.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks both, I'll measure it up properly tonight to see whether anything looks like it should fit.

Not even sure if the voltage is marked on the case. Was assuming it would be 1.5V, but I guess it could be 1.35V? :dontgetit:

Paul, this one works intermittently apparently (seller showed photos of it working, but admitted it's not reliable).

Am going to try the 'warm it gently over a radiator' approach first, to see if it's got a dry solder joint that heat might sort.

Otherwise I'll have to buy a few 'no name' LEDs to see if one has the right Hughes module.

It's seriously small though. Thought it was a ladies' watch at first.

Glad you posted that Majestyk link Jon :thumbsup:

Think this Wittnauer is going to look a bit small and a TC2 is out of my reach right now.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Almost all my vintage LED's take AG13's (357) so definately a good first try.


----------

